# Windows Vista Service Pack 2 entering Beta Wednesday



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

SP2 for Vista, WS2K8 to enter beta Wednesday, will support Blu-ray
http://www.betanews.com/article/SP2_for_Vista_WS2K8_to_enter_beta_Wednesday_will_support_Bluray/1224884247

Windows Vista Service Pack 2 Beta 
http://windowsvistablog.com/blogs/windowsvista/archive/2008/10/24/windows-vista-service-pack-2-beta.aspx

Didn't Vista SP1 just come out?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

As someone who didn't care for Vista at first, but that took a second and third look at it with an open mind and after learning more, this post in the comments section hit the nail on the head, this guy is my hero!



> By R3ll1k posted Oct 26, 2008 - 9:12 AM
> 
> Ok, here we go. Follow the leader. Jump on the bandwagon. Let's play funny like a Mac commercial.
> Most of the people who "hate" Vista have the following things in common:
> ...


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I never adopt a new Operating System until SP2 comes out....Vista is no exception. I have 2 licensed copies of Vista Ulitmate sitting here in their original packaging....

Maybe now I may consider installing/upgrading XP SP3.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Oh, I was not flaming Vista, I’m just curious because it seems like only yesterday that Service Pack 1 came out.

I also have a copy of Vista Ultimate gathering dust until the day a work-related application that I am required to run is updated to be compatable with it.


----------



## Pinion413 (Oct 21, 2007)

Service Pack 2 already, eh? That was awfully quick. :grin:

Looking forward to it all the same. I've been quite a fan of Vista since beta. I can't quite bring myself to go back to XP, so any help/functionality/stability/compatability/etc. is always good in my book.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

I love Vista - it's the center of my home media center (hopefully someday it'll work with DirecTV).

It's been rock solid - not a single BSOD.

(I'm an IT professional, and haven't done a thing to the OS to tweak its performance)


----------



## Kodok (Feb 10, 2008)

I think most people got too comfortable with XP and fear the change, esp. with all the rumours flying out there. XP has been out there since 2001 and I have to say, it's a pretty mature and stable OS (unlike its predecessors). When Vista came out, it didn't offer a lot more features than XP so most 'casual' users (and businesses too) don't see the benefit to upgrade, esp. with the high demand of hardware.

I've been running both XP and Vista since Vista was out in Jan 2007. Even Vista pre SP1, I didn't see any problems with Vista as long as the correct drivers are installed.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Steve Mehs said:


> As someone who didn't care for Vista at first, but that took a second and third look at it with an open mind and after learning more, this post in the comments section hit the nail on the head, this guy is my hero!


I have to agree with you. I've been using Vist for over a year with not problems.

I do find the Mac commercials pretty darned funny. :lol:

Mike


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

With the announcement of the pending release of Windows 7, the door is essentially shut on Vista. What compelling reason is there now to go with Vista when XP is very stable now, and Windows 7 coming out in about a year?


----------



## cdizzy (Jul 29, 2007)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> I love Vista - it's the center of my home media center (hopefully someday it'll work with DirecTV).
> 
> It's been rock solid - not a single BSOD.


I couldn't say it better myself.

I was a bit worried at first because my job, which is a big "chipmaker", backed off the corporate upgrade to vista because of security concerns.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

You all are missing something here... it's Vista Service Pak 2 BETA that's coming out.. it's going to be a while before it get's released.. and it has been 9 months since the release of SP1...


----------



## kariato (Dec 16, 2002)

LarryFlowers said:


> You all are missing something here... it's Vista Service Pak 2 BETA that's coming out.. it's going to be a while before it get's released.. and it has been 9 months since the release of SP1...


BTW Windows-7 beta shipped at the latest Profession Developers Conference this week and reports are that it is very stable. I'm hoping for a general beta in the next few months.

I've been using Vista since the beta in June 2006 and it had problems then in BETA but it never crashed. Because it was a beta and nobody would write good drivers for it. Since the driver issues and the annoying minor bugs pre sp1 have been fixed for nearly a year.

Most of the users who complain about Vista don't know how to use the O/S. 
I never run OSX but I've installed an used Free-BSD and Linux and like them but
if you want multimedia support and good 3D games support use a PC.

If you computer is too old then load Ubuntu on it since it runs great on even 10 year old hardware.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

kariato said:


> BTW Windows-7 beta shipped at the latest Profession Developers Conference this week and reports are that it is very stable. I'm hoping for a general beta in the next few months


Actually the release at the PDC is known as "M3" and your right it is very stable.. so stable that rumors are running rampant the Microsft will jump directly to the public beta by December, skipping the invitation only Beta completely.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

has anyone downloaded yet? i downloaded sp1 in beta, i will probably download this tonight on all of my machines


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

Count me in as a Vista user that has no particular issues. I run it on my desktop and laptop. The desktop was installed back in 2006 during the beta. The problems I had were all with hardware drivers – raid, Marvell Ethernet, ATI video, etc. Once the hardware builders finally got around to writing good drivers, it’s been great. The laptop wasn’t upgraded (actually, an O/S replacement) until early 2007. 

If I had to be pressed to offer a real gripe about Vista, it would be in the way it was marketed in the different versions. They should have just sold Ultimate and Home Premium and left it at that. Home Basic is not really much more than XP with a Vista skin, and Business lacks DVD player capabilities, which is ridiculous to think that a “business” user has no needs for DVD playback.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

dave29 said:


> has anyone downloaded yet? i downloaded sp1 in beta, i will probably download this tonight on all of my machines


Don't hold your breath.. Vista SP2 will not be available for you to download any time soon... From the Microsoft techNet site:
The Windows Vista SP2 beta will be available to a small group of Technology Adoption Program customers on Wednesday, October 29, and we anticipate broad availability for Windows Vista SP2 in the first half of 2009.


----------



## cdizzy (Jul 29, 2007)

cdizzy said:


> I couldn't say it better myself.
> 
> I was a bit worried at first because my job, which is a big "chipmaker", backed off the corporate upgrade to vista because of security concerns.


Well, it figures. The same day I say vista has been solid is the day I get my first BSOD. It wouldn't even boot out of safe mode.

I had to do a system restore from a point this morning to get it going. Must have been a driver issue or something. Seems fine now.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

cdizzy said:


> Well, it figures. The same day I say vista has been solid is the day I get my first BSOD. It wouldn't even boot out of safe mode.
> 
> I had to do a system restore from a point this morning to get it going. Must have been a driver issue or something. Seems fine now.


Virtually every BSOD I have ever seen on a Vista computer.. and I can count them on 2 hands, was caused by a Video Driver, and, even though they are my vendor of choice, almost all of those were caused by nVidia. If you have an mVidia card, here is a good rule of thumb... DON'T download drivers from the nVidia website UNLESS your video card manufacturers site sends you there, download the driver updates from the manufacturers web site. In other words if EVGA made your nVidia equipped video card, go to EVGA's web site for driver updates and then only go to the nVidia web site if EVGA sends you there.

I haven't a clue as to why this is and I can speculate endlessly, but it holds true..


----------

